# Did anyone used to play Baldurs Gate



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've just installed them all on my laptop again including the nice little mod that lets you play it all the way through on the BG2 engine  

Reliving some memories!


----------



## dan72 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's coming to the iPad soon using using the enfinity engine. It's is a great game.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

dan72 said:


> It's coming to the iPad soon using using the enfinity engine. It's is a great game.


Awesome - I'll need to get my ipad in time for that!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to play Zork , now thats going back...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I used to play Zork , now thats going back...


Like dungeons and dragons on the bbc lol?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got one or two on my ps2.Not played on them for years though.Cant even remeber what theyre called!
I like an RPG,Ive played loads.Got majorly addicted to wow.Played it for about 4/5 years.
Still used to get called a noob,_by the noobs._


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

l used to enjoy Shadowman too,just bought the Ico reissue


----------



## Strantford (Aug 7, 2011)

Where did you remembered that little treasure?
You reminded me of my youth.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Back in time playing the games I used to!

Used to play one of those mmorpg or whatever they were called that was called legend of Mir, back in my geek days


----------

